# what are your thoughts on K400, Ridged?



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Thinking about buying one..


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

What are you going to use it for ?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

While there are better machines out the for the size of drains a K-400 does, it is the first machine I bought a couple of years ago, and it makes money. Now, I would buy a k-3800 with various drums for my small to medium sized lines. 

Matter of fact I used the k-400 Saturday to clear a kitchen drain. The nicest part of it, compared to the K-3800 which I have used while working for someone else is. The low R.P.M.s do not lend themselves to the chance of breaking the cable or drain.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

It says 1.5 to 4". I would use it for 2 to 3". I have an ell but it's a pain in tight corners to work with. I think this machine will help in some cases.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

vinpadalino said:


> It says 1.5 to 4". I would use it for 2 to 3". I have an ell but it's a pain in tight corners to work with. I think this machine will help in some cases.


A K-3800 would be a better choice if you are doing in amount of drain cleaning. Never, ever use a k-400 for more than 2", it simply cannot do the job properly. The cable is too small and weak to be effective on that size of line. 

I'm sure there are other choices out there, but I am familiar with Ridgid K-1500, K-3800, and K-400.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> A K-3800 would be a better choice if you are doing in amount of drain cleaning. Never, ever use a k-400 for more than 2", it simply cannot do the job properly. The cable is too small and weak to be effective on that size of line.
> 
> I'm sure there are other choices out there, but I am familiar with Ridgid K-1500, K-3800, and K-400.


Any thing for around 400-500 $$$?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

vinpadalino said:


> Any thing for around 400-500 $$$?



With that budget you better just buy the K-400. Will you have much use for it? Are you going to try and clean main lines? Like I said I only use it for small lines, and I have the K-1500 for the main line of the house, inside or out.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> With that budget you better just buy the K-400. Will you have much use for it? Are you going to try and clean main lines? Like I said I only use it for small lines, and I have the K-1500 for the main line of the house, inside or out.


I was looking at some General drums, for about 4-5.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

The k-400 does a good job on 2" drains but it is truly just a big sink machine. I know guys who use it on everything but they also tell every customer that they find roots on that they need a complete sewer replacement. Its easier to sell a sewer replacement when the sewer is still full.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a k400, have had it going on 4 years. I had just gone into business for myself. I like it just fine but use it only on 1 1/2 to 2" drains. Anything bigger and I use the mytana. I've used the generals where I used to work was all they had. Fine machines too but I enjoy the wheels the k400 as I'm 54 and that thing isn't getting any lighter.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I use it for 2" lines and for long runs. Also use it for floor drains to the main and that is about all it is good for. Just remember that it is not for roots.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I found one from General mine rooter XP. Do you think this one is better for 3 to 4inch lines?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I	LOVE MY K400!!! I bought it when I first started out. Its a decent machine and the only drawback I have found is that the cable is a bit large/stiff for 1 1/2" drains. I run the K400 along with my K750 and just bought a K45.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> I found one from General mine rooter XP. *Do you think this one is better for 3 to 4inch lines?*




No, wanna play gotta pay.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

haha. What about the sewerooter T3?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> haha. What about the sewerooter T3?



It's definitely a step up. It would be OK for the softer blockages in 4" but too large for 1 1/2"-2" lines. One machine & cable size isn't going to do it all you'll be walking away from many jobs.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> It's definitely a step up. It would be OK for the softer blockages in 4" but too large for 1 1/2"-2" lines. One machine & cable size isn't going to do it all you'll be walking away from many jobs.


I have a small machine for 1.5 and 2". I have an Ell setup too.

But I want a drum machine for 3" and 4" lines.I can use the Ell for a lot of the clogs but I want something for tight spots to work in.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> I have a small machine for 1.5 and 2". I have an Ell setup too.
> 
> But I want a drum machine for 3" and 4" lines.I can use the Ell for a lot of the clogs but I want something for tight spots to work in.




Spartan 300.

What kind of Eel machine & cable do you have ?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Spartan 300.
> 
> What kind of Eel machine & cable do you have ?


I dont know, Its a drill like a hole hog, with a 3/4" cable 7.5' long. It's a pain in tight spots having the cable wiping around.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> I dont know, Its a drill like a hole hog, with a 3/4" cable 7.5' long. It's a pain in tight spots having the cable wiping around.




6 foot 7/8" sectional J cable ?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> 6 foot 7/8" sectional J cable ?


yes that sound right. you can tell how much i use it lol.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The K-400 is a fine machine no doubt...

*However,* I view it as being an in between machine where it will be too big for small lines, and not big enough for larger lines where you will be battling roots.

That puts it in a position where it is the "Jack of All, Master of None" so when it comes down to deserving space on board a truck it doesn't make the cut.

To cover the full range of drain cleaning with 2 machines I use the K-3800 with 3 drums loaded with 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" cables and the K-7500 with 2 drums of 11/16" cable loaded to cover 200' out...

With that line up of machines I cover everything from the small tub drains going through the trap, to a long root infested sewer lateral and everything in between, including what the K-400 would handle.

I have no need for the in between machine! 
That leaves additional space on board the truck and money not spent for other tools and equipment while best meeting the needs of my customers...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

In between machine,,, really? Space??? I carry my mytana sled machine, the k400, and the ridgid w/5/16 cable ( don't remember the model#) which is a very small machine. What you are carrying is no doubt very grand but takes up no less real estate than what I carry when you consider your'e storing the additional 2 reals not on the machine. You were being graciously kind but may have well just said it works but you like what you have better and left it at that.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I think to surmise you need to carry the ability to service anything from tub drains throught the trap all the way to 4" sewer lines with the ability to handle roots etc. Which will always entale no less than 2 to 3 machines depending on what you go with. And no my k400 has never been used with the intent on opening a sewer line. That would be asinine imo. But has found a very defined place in my truck and has performed great for apprx.4 years thus far. Still using the original cable I might add. :thumbsup:


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm personally not a fan of those drum machines. I have a K 39. The auto feed I believe it's the K 39AF? Not sure. I have a K50 that needs fixed but I'm not sure I want to put money into it. I have my K1500 of course. I was probably going to buy a K 60 next. Not sure yet though. I've heard good things about them


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

My K400 sees more use than my K45 and my K750 together. It has paid for all my machines by itself several times over.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I got a k45 af a k750 autofeed and a k60 sp and the k 60 is the most useful with 5/8 cable and tools and 7/8 cable and tools you can ALMOST due it all you can find them used for reasonable prices. Highly recommend it great tool i never use my 750 used it once since getting k 60 i never do piped bigger the 4" havent had a call back yet with k 60. Thanks seanny


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

seanny deep said:


> I got a k45 af a k750 autofeed and a k60 sp and the k 60 is the most useful with 5/8 cable and tools and 7/8 cable and tools you can ALMOST due it all you can find them used for reasonable prices. Highly recommend it great tool i never use my 750 used it once since getting k 60 i never do piped bigger the 4" havent had a call back yet with k 60. Thanks seanny


Are you using a camera on the line after using the k60? :whistling2:
Using many machines I find the k60 can leave a good amout of root behind. I run a big drum, eel and k60 and the k60 comes in 3rd on root removal
Don't get me wrong I like my little k60 but it's not super on root removal.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

The k400 I find kinked up in basements almost as much as kinked up hand cranks under a kitchen sink! It's a Home depot wonder weapon.
Many of customes have had friends come over with the k400 only to get stuck in a sewer or jammed up in a 2" pipe.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Are you using a camera on the line after using the k60? :whistling2:
> Using many machines I find the k60 can leave a good amout of root behind. I run a big drum, eel and k60 and the k60 comes in 3rd on root removal
> *Don't get me wrong I like my little k60 but it's not super on root removal.*




Being the highest RPM machine why do you think this is ?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Being the highest RPM machine why do you think this is ?


Not a lot of balls !!!!

It's Ok just OK if the K60 were my only machine I would be in trouble and have to call for back up for the big blockages.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Not a lot of balls !!!!
> 
> It's Ok just OK if the K60 were my only machine I would be in trouble and have to call for back up for the big blockages.




So it seems in order to do a better job one would have to slow down the cable progression/not force it at the root locations and nibble away at them while the machine is still turning at a high RPM.


You're saying the machine bogs down to easily and is frustrating always yanking the cable back to get the RPM's back up ?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> So it seems in order to do a better job one would have to slow down the cable progression/not force it at the root locations and nibble away at them while the machine is still turning at a high RPM.
> 
> 
> You're saying the machine bogs down to easily and is frustrating always yanking the cable back to get the RPM's back up ?


Yes My Big Drum or drill and eel any day. The k60 has been doing ok on the cabins I service 30 foot run to a septic tank threw a pulled toilet or some of my down town 40 foot runs small roots not to bad. Pull up to a house with a Willow tree Ha! my K60 hides in the van and I can't find it lol :laughing:


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I know you can get drum adapters to fit the k 60. Are the rpms to fast for smaller cables and secondary drains?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> I know you can get drum adapters to fit the k 60. Are the rpms to fast for smaller cables and secondary drains?




I would think it would be very easy to break or pretzel a small cable.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

We dont have alot of root problems here the odd willow tree but thats about it i use mine for mostly stoppages and what not. Pulled a face cloth out of a four inch building drain the other day. So i dont know how good the k 60 is at roots but for everything else it serves it purpose and does a good job. And its a hell of a lot easier to load then my k750.


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

*K400*

I have been running my K400 with the 1/2"x75'(solid core) on everything from 2"-6" a sewer and waste lines and not had many problems. This machine honestly seems to work better than the old Spartan 300. I only use it as a bottom end machine for quick sewers and offer to run my 3/4 hp eel as an up sell. If you are careful you can do a fairly nice job with a modified 3" C-cutter.

I prefer to run the Eel but most of the customers are looking for a cheap easy band-aid rather than paying for step cutting and running a expansion cutter or installing a full size outside C/O.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> *I have been running my K400 with the 1/2"x75'(solid core) on everything from 2"-6" a sewer and waste lines and not had many problems. This machine honestly seems to work better than the old Spartan 300.* I only use it as a bottom end machine for quick sewers and offer to run my 3/4 hp eel as an up sell. If you are careful you can do a fairly nice job with a modified 3" C-cutter.
> 
> I prefer to run the Eel but most of the customers are looking for a cheap easy band-aid rather than paying for step cutting and running a expansion cutter or installing a full size outside C/O.





You gotta be kidding me :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> You gotta be kidding me :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


No I am not kidding, I sold the 300 months ago. Honestly, I just ran a 3" cutter through a sewer this morning. I ran the camera and was shocked at how well it cleaned then line. That 1/2" solid core cable takes a beating and doesn't kink or bind probably due to the low rpm. I would have never believed it but a buddy is running them with a 5/16" cable and hasn't had a problem.

Yes he is not bright but that is the only machine he owns.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> No I am not kidding, I sold the 300 months ago. Honestly, I just ran a 3" cutter through a sewer this morning. I ran the camera and was shocked at how well it cleaned then line. That 1/2" solid core cable takes a beating and doesn't kink or bind probably due to the low rpm. I would have never believed it but a buddy is running them with a 5/16" cable and hasn't had a problem.
> 
> Yes he is not bright but that is the only machine he owns.





You must be the luckiest man on earth. What's this modified 3" C-cutter you speak of ?


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> You must be the luckiest man on earth. What's this modified 3" C-cutter you speak of ?


There is 1/8" between a 300 cable and the 1/2" 400 cable, I really see no luck it is just being careful. The cutter is just a Spartan 3" C cutter installed on the Ridgid end nothing fancy, I took off the 1 1/2" and put on the 3". That 1/2" cable is solid core and really tough, I was skeptical at first but after running it for a while I trust it.

My buddy is lucky, I am waiting to have to go retrieve that cable for him. These management companies that he works for just want the sewer open they don't care for how long.

I will admit that I usually up sell to my 3/4 HP Eel, but when people want to be cheap I give them the options. It is part of the business.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> There is 1/8" between a 300 cable and the 1/2" 400 cable, I really see no luck it is just being careful. The cutter is just a Spartan 3" C cutter installed on the Ridgid end nothing fancy, I took off the 1 1/2" and put on the 3". That 1/2" cable is solid core and really tough, I was skeptical at first but after running it for a while I trust it.
> 
> My buddy is lucky, I am waiting to have to go retrieve that cable for him. These management companies that he works for just want the sewer open they don't care for how long.
> 
> I will admit that I usually up sell to my 3/4 HP Eel, but when people want to be cheap I give them the options. It is part of the business.





The K-400 is a big box store/handyman special. Hard to believe your clearing 6" lines with it's weak motor.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> The K-400 is a big box store/handyman special. Hard to believe your clearing 6" lines with it's weak motor.


The motor is weak. I upgraded the motor on mine. A little more power really helps the machine. I used to use it on 4" lines. At the time I didn't have a bigger machine, so I learned how to work with what I had. I cut a lot of roots with that machine.


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> The K-400 is a big box store/handyman special. Hard to believe your clearing 6" lines with it's weak motor.


So the 3/4 HP Electric Eel is a BIG BOX STORE/HANDYMAN special ? I can buy one new from Homecheapo...:laughing: (they sell them,crazy but they do) LOL

It is not like I am running a 5.5" cutter, I am basically just cutting a small hole (band-aid). The cable stays on the bottom of the pipe and just works through like my spartan 300 used to. I really do not prefer to use it on 4"-6" sewers but I have customers that want a cheap solution, I prefer to make larger profits running my Eel. It is better to drive off with a few bucks than leave empty handed.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Boomer! said:


> So the 3/4 HP Electric Eel is a BIG BOX STORE/HANDYMAN special ? I can buy one new from Homecheapo...:laughing: (they sell them,crazy but they do) LOL
> 
> It is not like I am running a 5.5" cutter, I am basically just cutting a small hole (band-aid). The cable stays on the bottom of the pipe and just works through like my spartan 300 used to. I really do not prefer to use it on 4"-6" sewers but I have customers that want a cheap solution, I prefer to make larger profits running my Eel. It is better to drive off with a few bucks than leave empty handed.


I assume you don't guarantee your work then either? I had several call backs when using the K400 on 4" lines. That's why I run a K750 on 4" now. No call backs!


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

incarnatopnh said:


> I assume you don't guarantee your work then either? I had several call backs when using the K400 on 4" lines. That's why I run a K750 on 4" now. No call backs!


Honestly most local companies will not warranty any sewer cleaning unless they are getting $125 or more. I have no problem giving a warranty, I simply knock off what I charged for the K400 to run my Electric Eel. It is a win-win in most cases and I will even sell the expansion cutter behind the companies that try to dig every sewer claiming it is broken only because there are roots in the line. There are some real criminals running around S.E Michigan right now.

I make sure the customers understand what the problem is, I am not a salesman I am a Plumber. I simply explain what they can do to resolve the problem and let it ride from there. My 4"x6" expansion cutter has gotten more use than my local competitions new excavator. Word of mouth travels fast, camera + expansion cutter + 2 years warranty = Happy customer and fattens my wallet. I will go back every 2 years and run it again for $125 and they still save over $1000 with the same end results.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> Honestly most local companies will not warranty any sewer cleaning unless they are getting $125 or more. I have no problem giving a warranty, I simply knock off what I charged for the K400 to run my Electric Eel. It is a win-win in most cases and I will even sell the expansion cutter behind the companies that try to dig every sewer claiming it is broken only because there are roots in the line. There are some real criminals running around S.E Michigan right now.
> 
> I make sure the customers understand what the problem is, I am not a salesman I am a Plumber. I simply explain what they can do to resolve the problem and let it ride from there. My 4"x6" expansion cutter has gotten more use than my local competitions new excavator. Word of mouth travels fast, camera + expansion cutter + 2 years warranty = Happy customer and fattens my wallet. I will go back every 2 years and run it again for $125 and they still save over $1000 with the same end results.


2yr warranty on root job !! lol


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> Honestly most local companies will not warranty any sewer cleaning unless they are getting $125 or more. I have no problem giving a warranty, I simply knock off what I charged for the K400 to run my Electric Eel. It is a win-win in most cases and I will even sell the expansion cutter behind the companies that try to dig every sewer claiming it is broken only because there are roots in the line. There are some real criminals running around S.E Michigan right now.
> 
> I make sure the customers understand what the problem is, I am not a salesman I am a Plumber. I simply explain what they can do to resolve the problem and let it ride from there. My 4"x6" expansion cutter has gotten more use than my local competitions new excavator. Word of mouth travels fast, camera + expansion cutter + 2 years warranty = Happy customer and fattens my wallet. I will go back every 2 years and run it again for $125 and they still save over $1000 with the same end results.


oops i posted twice


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Boomer! said:


> If you are careful you can do a fairly nice job with a modified 3" C-cutter.





AssTyme said:


> You must be the luckiest man on earth. What's this modified 3" C-cutter you speak of ?


Must be a half blade... :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Gentlemen We Got Us A Hole Puncher! :thumbup:


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

justin said:


> 2yr warranty on root job !! lol


An expansion cutter does a better job on the 6" than digging and running root hooks. I have not had one back up yet after running the Eel 4"x6" expansion and probably make $20000 over the last year stealing jobs from the "Oh you have to dig that up" GUYS. The camera doesn't lie, laugh all you will but it is making me money. :laughing:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> An expansion cutter does a better job on the 6" than digging and running root hooks. I have not had one back up yet after running the Eel 4"x6" expansion and probably make $20000 over the last year stealing jobs from the "Oh you have to dig that up" GUYS. The camera doesn't lie, laugh all you will but it is making me money. :laughing:


we guarantee if we dig up and repair after camera, but i never warranty 2yrs on a sewer clean on infested line. i ALWAYS RECOMMEND DIG UP if line infested, because simply , you can never fix , just maintain. if customer doesent want to fix then we maintain . win win ! 

what if everything started to pop at once . could you keep your existing customers happy on root warranty ? and afford to neglect new jobs where you are gaurantees $ ? , or renig cause you could not make payroll? keeping customers happy is a must , but just cause you are giving customers way more assurance than is warranted to keep business , doesent mean your work will dry up. in the future , too much business under them terms could be your downfall. 

nothing personal. thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Boomer! said:


> An expansion cutter does a better job on the 6" than digging and running root hooks. I have not had one back up yet after running the Eel 4"x6" expansion and probably make $20000 over the last year stealing jobs from the "Oh you have to dig that up" GUYS. The camera doesn't lie, laugh all you will but it is making me money. :laughing:


:blink:
But do ya run that on your K-400? 
Or, is running the Eel 4 X 6 expansion cutter an upsell? :whistling2::blink:

We have one flat rate price for all drains up to 100' regardless of size and location with one level of service... Dun Right with a full blade and a 6 month guarantee on residential and 1 month on commercial and rental properties...


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Redwood said:


> :blink:
> But do ya run that on your K-400?
> Or, is running the Eel 4 X 6 expansion cutter an upsell? :whistling2::blink:
> 
> We have one flat rate price for all drains up to 100' regardless of size and location with one level of service... Dun Right with a full blade and a 6 month guarantee on residential and 1 month on commercial and rental properties...


6 mo is more like it. i just cant see a 2 yr warranty. 30 day is all i warranty. , but that is if the customer lets us do complete diag . not just clean without camera. no flat rate for me., just dont see how we could work with that. 95 an hour .


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

we use 750 were we can and a 400 were 750 work as for warranty 72 hours on business and 90 days on h.o as for roots if it has roots no warranty and recomend a camera to see how bad then we can discuss warranty


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

I have been back to several jobs that I have run expansion cutters on from years back, yes they require maintenance but it is just a quick in and out in most cases and I charge as the warranty is up. I run all these myself with my 3/4 Horse Electric eel and provide a minimum of 2 RootX treatments. I HAVE had minimal call backs from running the expansion cutter, again because I personally oversee every one of them completed. In 2 years the root growth is usually minimal compared to what 50+ years previous to running the cutter.

LMAO on the 400 with the expansion cutter.... Do we all ASSume around here ? The only part modified of the FULL 3" cutter was the front portion of the blade so it would not quite be as aggressive. I always try to convince people to run the Eel and offer a warranty from 30-180 days in most cases when I do UPSELL. Some areas around here do have the old house traps and limit the ability of cutter size usage. I am not against digging at all, I just don't push tree roots as reason to dig a sewer alone unless there is limited access (such as a house trap). 90%+ of my work is referral so I must be doing something right.

I can take all the jabs and you are welcome to your opinions as well. I know what works well in our area right now and have been rather busy because of how I treat and handle my customers.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

justin said:


> no flat rate for me., just dont see how we could work with that. 95 an hour .


We're at about 3.5 times that amount but then again we're in Connecticut... :laughing:

http://www.bestplaces.net/col/?salary=80000&city1=50918920&city2=54876864


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> I have been back to several jobs that I have run expansion cutters on from years back, yes they require maintenance but it is just a quick in and out in most cases and I charge as the warranty is up. I run all these myself with my 3/4 Horse Electric eel and provide a minimum of 2 RootX treatments. I HAVE had minimal call backs from running the expansion cutter, again because I personally oversee every one of them completed. In 2 years the root growth is usually minimal compared to what 50+ years previous to running the cutter.
> 
> LMAO on the 400 with the expansion cutter.... Do we all ASSume around here ? The only part modified of the FULL 3" cutter was the front portion of the blade so it would not quite be as aggressive. I always try to convince people to run the Eel and offer a warranty from 30-180 days in most cases when I do UPSELL. Some areas around here do have the old house traps and limit the ability of cutter size usage. I am not against digging at all, I just don't push tree roots as reason to dig a sewer alone unless there is limited access (such as a house trap). 90%+ of my work is referral so I must be doing something right.
> 
> I can take all the jabs and you are welcome to your opinions as well. I know what works well in our area right now and have been rather busy because of how I treat and handle my customers.


would you cut this too , or " oh you need to dig it up" 









im not jabbing , its called productive arguing. no harm intended. sincerely.


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

justin said:


> 6 mo is more like it. i just cant see a 2 yr warranty. 30 day is all i warranty. , but that is if the customer lets us do complete diag . not just clean without camera. no flat rate for me., just dont see how we could work with that. 95 an hour .


I start @$400 for the expansion cutter and the 1st 2.5 hours. I include running the camera and my warranty. The only time the warranty changes is when I locate a problem that needs to be excavated to repair.

I always try to leave some kind of warranty, first of all for customer reassurance and secondly to have the option to resolve the issue.


Back on topic. :thumbsup:

The 400 is not a bad machine, it being semi-compact, lightweight and reliable make it a good investment alone.


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

justin said:


> would you cut this too , or " oh you need to dig it up"
> 
> View attachment 14902
> 
> ...



I have cut root masses 20' plus out of lines. If my customer has the money to dig naturally I take that route, come on we're all in business to make profit. I mainly use the expansion cutter for those that cant afford to dig but want results.

I am not offended by any of this at all, I am just explaining how I run my options of service. If people don't care for it they can continue to go about it their way. I just expressed that I am stealing jobs from the larger commercialized companies.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> I start @$400 for the expansion cutter and the 1st 2.5 hours. I include running the camera and my warranty. The only time the warranty changes is when I locate a problem that needs to be excavated to repair.
> 
> I always try to leave some kind of warranty, first of all for customer reassurance and secondly to have the option to resolve the issue.
> 
> ...


thats a pretty good price for profit. i just didnt understan the 2 yr warranty. hell , i guess i could give a 2yr warranty if i charged that. is that for a 15 min sewer clean too . just curious. what if they want a hole punched in roots and for yoi to go home? do you still give 2yr.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> There is 1/8" between a 300 cable and the 1/2" 400 cable, I really see no luck it is just being careful. The cutter is just a Spartan 3" C cutter installed on the Ridgid end nothing fancy, I took off the 1 1/2" and put on the 3". That 1/2" cable is solid core and really tough, I was skeptical at first but after running it for a while I trust it.





Boomer! said:


> My buddy is lucky, I am waiting to have to go retrieve that cable for him. These management companies that he works for just want the sewer open they don't care for how long.
> 
> *I will admit that I usually up sell to my 3/4 HP Eel, but when people want to be cheap I give them the options. It is part of the business.*



The only option I give my customers is for me to clean their line to the best of my ability with what I have and it's done right.

No half azz hole poking for me :no:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> I have cut root masses 20' plus out of lines. If my customer has the money to dig naturally I take that route, come on we're all in business to make profit. *I mainly use the expansion cutter for those that cant afford to dig but want results.
> *
> I am not offended by any of this at all, I am just explaining how I run my options of service. If people don't care for it they can continue to go about it their way. I just expressed that I am stealing jobs from the larger commercialized companies.




You are using the Eel expansion cutter as a root ripper or finishing tool ?


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> You are using the Eel expansion cutter as a root ripper or finishing tool ?



I step cut up to 3.5" and then gradually run the expansion cutter.


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

justin said:


> thats a pretty good price for profit. i just didnt understan the 2 yr warranty. hell , i guess i could give a 2yr warranty if i charged that. is that for a 15 min sewer clean too . just curious. what if they want a hole punched in roots and for yoi to go home? do you still give 2yr.


No I only warranty running the expansion cutter for 2 years, gues I should have clarified that. I am not really here to discuss my pricing but general sewer cleanings vary from $75 up.


----------



## Boomer! (Feb 24, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> The only option I give my customers is for me to clean their line to the best of my ability with what I have and it's done right.
> 
> No half azz hole poking for me :no:​




So if you have a 3.5 cleanout and a 4" cast/PVC to 6" crock sewer how are you not just half azz hole poking ?  If you cant clean the line fully all you're doing is poking a hole. :yes: Nearly every home in my service area has a 4" x 6" transition without an outside cleanout at the transition.​


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Boomer! said:


> So if you have a 3.5 cleanout and a 4" cast/PVC to 6" crock sewer how are you not just half azz hole poking ?  If you cant clean the line fully all you're doing is poking a hole. :yes: Nearly every home in my service area has a 4" x 6" transition without an outside cleanout at the transition.



Not that common around here but they are out there in some older sections.

With a 1.25" Eel cable I will run the biggest Eel root saw that will fit through the cleanout opening with a bend in the first 8' section of cable and a bent 1' leader.


A 4x6 expansion cutter is in the works.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Boomer! said:


> So if you have a 3.5 cleanout and a 4" cast/PVC to 6" crock sewer how are you not just half azz hole poking ?  If you cant clean the line fully all you're doing is poking a hole. :yes: Nearly every home in my service area has a 4" x 6" transition without an outside cleanout at the transition.


I'll use a 4 -6 Offset DuraCable # 10007... :thumbup:


----------

